# Purina ONE?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone ever fed this? Did your dog do good on it? Anyone ever fed it to a dog with a lot of urinary problems? How did they do?

I got mom to upgrade to it FINALLY. It's not the best, I know but she used to feed Pedigree. (She even thought Kibbles N' Bits was getting fancy with a dogs food) It took begging and actually CRYING to get her to upgrade to Purina "Healthy" Morsels and she finally upgraded to Purina One today after convincing her the extra few dollars isn't going to make her go broke since a bag last a few months anyways since she's only feeding 3 little dogs who eat a total of 1 cup of food a day between all 3 dogs when they're actually on decent food.

She got the Chicken and Rice formula.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I fed PurinaOne for the longest time to my oldest, than I upgraded to Canidae. He did ok on PurinaOne but his poo was constantly runny, he is now on Canidae and his poo's are very firm, but other than the runny poo with PurinaOne he had no other issues.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

An argument you can use with your mom is that the better food that costs more, the dogs will actually eat LESS of causing a bag to last LONGER. This is because there are less fillers. This all means that it does not cost all that much more to upgrade to a better food. 

That being said, here I go being hypocritical...

I feed Mandalay a combination of raw and Eukanuba. Also, not the best, or anywhere near being the best, but not the worst. Someone had posted a dog food rating thing the other day and I think it rated a B or C. 

Here is the link to that.

I have said before, but I want to say it again...you amaze me! For being a teenager, you handle yourself (at least here) remarkably well and had you not said it, I would never have even guessed you were any younger than the average of the board.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kramer, who is now 15 y 9 mo ate Purina One Lamb and Rice for the first probably 3-4 years I had him (hello! Robert Urich said it was good!). Then Hills, which was way worse for him, then he had to go on a limited ingredient vet diet food (IVD) wonder why! 

So while he's on better food now, he did well on that in his youth. He was VERY shiny. And as your mom sees how much better they do on this, and how there will be less waste, you can then convince her to move up to the next level.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Excuse me if I am being too honest but I would not feed this to my dog even if they offered it free for life.....sorry. I feed my dog Orijen, expensive but outstanding quality and great nutrition.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been feeding PURINA ONE to both of my dogs,and never had any problem.They both look good!
I use the large breed formula.
You going to get a mix feeling on that food,some likes it and some don't.
There's nothing wrong with it.I asked 3 different vets,and they all told me good thing about it.
Now, i don't know how well it does with urinary problems,but you could check with the vet.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've given her every excuse I could to get her to feed better food. Better coat, better stools, LESS stools, less health problems, feeding less, better ingredients, ect. My mom doesn't understand. Thats the whole reason I've cried multiple times over it. Her stubbornness and lack of wanting to educate herself and care for the animals SHE took on just frustrates me. Feeding a dog a healthy food isn't rocket science and it doesn't always have to cost a fortune, you can feed quality without breaking the bank. But she thinks a few extra dollars will make her go broke and thinks there's no difference in the quality, just the price. (Even after trying to show her the different labels) She really really doesn't get it. When I asked her to get the ONE she said "But it's still Purina and I can get the Healthy Morsels for cheaper". Yeah but there is a difference. Not a huge difference but a big enough difference it's worth the extra few dollars.

I had the dogs on Solid Gold for around a year until I was finally allowed to have my own dog. (Chance < 3) They did AMAZING. I had people shocked when I told them our girl Zoey was 8. (Back then, shes 10 now) They didn't think she could be over 3 years old.

She even admitted once she was amazed by the difference when I switched them. But yet she wont keep up with that because she doesn't want to spend the extra money. She'd rather have nice things for herself (She's at the hair salon right now getting her hair done but complained she couldn't afford good food for the dogs just 3 hours ago) than care about the dogs. It really bugs me because I personally would give up SO much for my dog, I DO give up things for my dog.

Glad to hear your dogs are doing good on it Oliver Annie, though I personally would never take nutritional advice from my vet unless they can show some real proof they've taken nutritional classes that haven't been taught by representatives of large food companies. (Iams, Purina, ect)  I trust my vet with my dogs lives but not with their food choices since most are paid by large dog food companies to sell and advertise their foods. xD


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Chance's Mom, is there any way that you could buy the food? I'm not sure how old you are, but is it possible you could buy the food or at least pay the difference between the price of the lesser quality food and the better quality?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Not at the moment. We moved to SC recently and so I haven't had income for a month. I'm having a really hard time finding a job because either the people aren't hiring at the moment OR you have to be 18 or older to work there. (I just turned 17 on the 2nd) I've got just enough money put away for Chance's food for the next 2 months until Christmas comes around and I hope by then to have a job since people will be hiring soon for Thanksgiving/Christmas. And if not, I'll be putting away everything I get Christmas to go towards food and emergency vet bills and pray I don't have to use that emergency money for anything serious. :S


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

Chance's just for the record, none of those vet i talk to sells or advertise any brand of food.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Once I get a job I would offer to pay half for a large bag of Solid Gold. Then we're both only paying $15 every few months. Though I have a feeling she'd complain about that too.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i would not , could not feed this food. the reason being that i believe my dog is a meat eater and i think there is more brewers rice ,corn gluten, and poultry by product in this food than there is chicken. as many of us know the chicken in non meal form is only the first ingredient because in its hydrated state it would be the first ingredient. once the cooking process is done it is not in reality the first ingredient.

so, my guess is that since it is in meal form...the corn gluten meal is the ingredient in greatest quantity with the poultry by product meal next....awful, no?

imo, the minimum requirement for a food before i will even consider looking at it is that the first ingredient is a named meat in meal form (i.e. chicken meal, lamb meal, etc...). this is barring any special dietary needs a dog may have.


_Purina One Chicken and Rice

Chicken, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, poultry by-product meal, wheat flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), whole grain corn, fish meal, soy protein isolate, animal liver flavor, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, caramel color, salt, choline chloride, taurine, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite._


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I feed that to my dogs and they have healthy shiny coats, thier stools is always firm my 3 do great on it


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chance's MomOnce I get a job I would offer to pay half for a large bag of Solid Gold. Then we're both only paying $15 every few months. Though I have a feeling she'd complain about that too.


The Purina ONE should be fine. While it's not the best food out there, it's certainly not the worst. And hopefully you'll find a job and be able to switch to Solid Gold soon.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She said they were feeding Pedigree before. I think it's great to keep trying to slowly move the level up with the mom. 



> Quote:http://www.pedigree.com/01Really Good Food/ViewProduct.aspx?productId=34
> *Pedigree Chicken/Rice* Ground Whole Corn, Meat And Bone Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved With BHA/BHT), Wheat Flour, Chicken, Rice, Dried Whole Peas, Dried Beet Pulp, Wheat Mill Run, Natural Flavor, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Carrot Powder, Caramel Color, Vegetable Oil (Source Of Linoleic Acid), Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Dl-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate [Source Of Vitamin E], L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate [Source Of Vitamin C*], Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1], Biotin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement [Vitamin B2], Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Potassium Iodide), Added FD&C And Lake Colors (Yellow 6, Blue 2, Red 40, Yellow 5)


So the Purina 1 looks better. Here's the Lamb: http://www.purinaone.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2F90783D-40D5-4E7C-BCA5-8BBB36943F30


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, Purina ONE is definitely a step in the right direction


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a relative that can't afford to buy the pricier dog foods -- heck, nowadays probably can't even afford the gas to get to the feed stores that carry them. She was splurging and buying Iams because her dog was showing digestive problems and she thought that was the best choice for him. I asked her to try the Purina One, and it was a dramatic improvement.

For economics, I think that Healthwise or Health Food for Dogs, or even the Kirkland food probably don't cost much more, and are a huge leap above the Purina One. BUT, if I had to pick a supermarket food, it would definitely be the Purina One. I agree with both of Jean's statements above too.....it's a step up, and maybe it can be a first step....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree,,a step up is better than no step at all..

And will echo Lisa T's suggestion of Kirkland ,,if she has a costco near her they sell it there,,it's very cost effective and basically it's diamond product, under the costco name..

diane


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Seriously this is Kramer on Purina One back in the day-there is no photoshopping of the shine:









Not that shine = good food or optimum health, but still! 

He did have a little of the corn fed look though!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jean, corn fed as in he likes to eat?







Haven't seen pictures of him when he was young - handsome boy- I think Otto will grow up to have markings like Kramer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes, liked to eat (and still does) and because the food had corn in it, I think he got kind of a piggy-cow type belly. He would do a thing where he would eat half his food right down the middle of the bowl, wait a while, then go back and eat the other half. Weird. 

Thanks on the compliment.







I am thinking I see Otto in your avatar! I see the markings-I think so!









Kramer's a mix, but I think the GSD in him was from some good "stuff" because he has great working drive and a lot of energy. Then there was the other part...

Like I said, he was fine until I switched to Hill's. That had a lot of colors and preservatives. And probably cost more.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, what was the other part - Rottwieler? They like to eat, really like to eat. Yes that's Otto in my avi with the cranky old bitch. Not sure I like that picture so small but I needed to update it since the old one he was like 10 weeks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Actually, supposed to be Chow (which is definitely true) AND Rottweiler, which was more apparent in looks back then. I called him a German Choweiler. I didn't know they were big eaters (I guess they look like they are). 

I couldn't see Morgan until you pointed her out!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rotties are total pigs! And they have weight problems too, like labs. Chama loves to eat and gains weight just by looking at her food!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

German Chowieler







he's a good looking mutt. I love mixes, never know what they're going to look like! By your wording, my neighbor has a german huskcollie - she's one of the prettiest dogs with her pantaloons and her whispy eaars.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He got up to like 72# at one time. Yikes-now I see that was a lot. I just thought he'd stop gaining weight when he was at the right weight.







Kind of an idiot!

German Huskcollie! She sounds pretty. 

I do like the mixes-they come up with some cool looks.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Pretty dog Jean!







Besides markings and ears, body/head wise, he reminds me a bit of my grandparents old dog. We always guessed her to be a GSDxCollie.

I've thought about Kirkland but mom doesn't have a membership to Costco. I don't even know if there is one around here...Come to think of it I haven't seen a Costco or a Sams Club.









I found out theres a few places near us that sells Chicken Soup here. I need to call and find out the prices, back in GA it was $30 for a 30lb bag. I don't know if mom would be up for paying $30 on dog food though because she doesn't pay attention to the difference in ingredients and bag sizes. She's paying $21 for an 18lb bag of ONE. So she's paying around $1.17 per pound currently. So she'd be saving a little over $5 I believe and getting a higher quality food.

I wish I was feeding the dogs she's feeding. Chance is a little piggy and yet I spend around $40 on his food every 2 months. xD Not including his raw. She's got 3 little ankle biters to feed who don't hardly eat anything!! Even on cheap food he'd cost a lot more to feed than it would cost her to feed all 3 of her dogs on a really high quality food! xD


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I fed this to Ava and Cooper for a short period of time due to finances ... I hated changing their diet but it was just for a very short period of time. I have to agree with what someone said earlier it's not the best but it's certainly not the worst out there. I think it's a good price point and doesn't break your bank every month like other brands do. The bottom line is that we just do the best we can with what we have available to us. And, I like the price point of Purina ONE much better than the price point of the Nutro.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

we used to give buddy purina one. we have learned a heck of alot about german shepherd diet and different brands and food since. she did terrible on it! she lost alot of weight you could see all her ribs and some other bones too. athough she did have a solid stool, but she went to the bathroom alot and was always itching and biting herself, had a dull coat too. i think we may have almost lost her. but we started to feed her bil-jac and she has been on it ever since-about 3 or 4 yrs.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

This is just a general statment....

Because your dog doesn't do well on a certain food it doesn't mean the food is terrible, it just means it wasn't the right food for your dog.

Not all dogs do well on all foods.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

try the food its grate!!!


----------

